# Lure River Fishing



## jmich24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi all im new to river fishing and unfortunatly do not fly fish. I was never fortunate enough to be taught by anyone. I was hoping to get out and use some spinners, little cleo's, ect. I would like to fish the Rifle for trout or salmon. Any information you could give me about tips or timing would be great. Im not looking for detailed information that would vilolate rules. Just some basic advice on wether or not im wasting my time with these lures or if i would have any luck fishing now or if it common knowledge to wait a few weeks. My biggest worry is that I am just waste my time because, as i stated before, i am not to proud to admit that i do not know enough. I would love to learn.

Thanks all


----------



## THE DRAGON (Feb 10, 2009)

p.m. sent


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

has worked the best for me from Oct until freeze up
try various presentations and diagonal casts along with the usual


----------



## dynodog (Apr 23, 2009)

For river salmon fishing I use a Rapala jointed shad. Fish in the morning(~4am to dawn) and paint the bottom of the lure with clear glow in the dark paint. Charge the lure about every 4th cast. If you find the right hole, this technique will land some fish.


----------

